# Homemade sinker molds?



## bhos (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone ever made their own sinker molds? I was thinking about trying with wood first, maybe hard maple, but not sure how the repeated heat would damage the wood? I thought about buying Do-it molds, but in the sizes/styles I want, the molds only makes one at a time (of a size), that would kinda suck. Also, the molds are reasonable at $30, but I'd like to make a few different styles for different uses, and the different molds add up quick. What other materials could be used to either machine or cast-form sinker molds that is durable (would last through a few hundred castings) and easy to work? Thanks.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2008)

No idea buit I do not think wood will work - you need something with a much higher melting point then the lead and also something that cools faster so it will release

You will also need access to a C&C machine to form the mold. Why not just order a custom mold (other then price)??


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 16, 2008)

if you use wood make sure it don't have any moisture in it melted lead and water doesn't go together


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 16, 2008)

last night I asked in the tackle making chatroom and the guy said use RTV with the frame for the mold built out of hardwood. Id also check before you buy if the chosen brand of RTV can stand-up to the heat of lead which has a melting point somewhere around 625. If you decide to go Alum check out this site https://www.shawncollinscustoms.com/index.html, Shawn recently did some custom work for me that I'm very happy with . Good luck and post up some pictures when you get the project under way.


----------

